# OpSec and an interesting Thanksgiving Dinner



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

So, I have alway thought doomsday preppers was a stupid idea for the OpSec of the people involved. I mean they show their faces, their kids faces.... If nothing else any 15 year old kid in your neighborhood that wants a gun knows to break into the doomsday preppers house.

Tonight I learned that it is an OpSec problem for all of us! Doomsday preppers gives people a profile of what a prepper looks like so that if your extended family members see one or two aspects of prepping they might rightly assume that you have the whole nine yards....

After dinner tonight as we sat around the fire talking one relative made a comment about having seen some of my food preps in the basement, which led to a uncomfortably public discussion about prepping. Another specifically used the word "Doomsday Prepper." I don't think I come across to most people as a doomsday prepper, although I certainly preach self-reliance, but a couple pieces of intel, I think, gave me away, or at least planted a suspicion in (now everone's) people's minds. Now I must admit that when I started prepping at 15, OpSec was not a big concern for me, in fact security from my family was the farthest thing from my mind, and so most of my close family members remember me prepping to survive Y2K--I get razed about it every now and then....

On the up side, my relative who used the term "Doomsday Prepper," thought perhaps we should put up some food at our family cabin (yes, which is the same as my BOL); little do they know! I wouldn't mind this person knowing, as he is one of the people I plan on being there if the SHTF. On the other hand, keeping your mouth shut, and joking about the issue when it comes up in mixed company may not be enough to discourage people from making a memory that so and so might be one of those "Doomsday Preppers." And its not just this occasion that has made me think this. I have some young friends in their 20s who noted that my cabin would be a nice place to "bug out" to if the SHTF.

I plan on welcoming many people that I know to my place if the SHTF, but there are some that I would prefer didn't come, who I would prefer didn't think of me as a "doomsday prepper".

*Anyone have similar experiences tonight? It's something to keep in mind. *


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I'm missing something. On another post you said you were almost 16, yet in this post you said you were prepping since you were 15 and most of your family remembers you prepping for Y2K...something does add up. What am I missing here?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I joined this forum because my girlfriend and i enjoy the ocassional weekend long exploration trip. Were both big bear grylls fans,although i just laugh at his funny accent when hes not actually doing anything in the show. I hunt....ALOT. And occasionally tags along to stop me from killing bambi. I do not believe in the 2012 BS although i do believe in prepping.im almost sixteen now and im thinking of buying a decent shotgun soon,to protect my home.

This is what you said on the other post.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Startingout-Blair said:


> This is what you said on the other post.


I think you have me confused with someone else. That was posted by someone named BareGrills.

:beercheer:Startingout, did you have too much to drink tonight? :cheers:

No probs, its late, it happens.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry Padre. When I first read this post, it showed aim wine else's name on it. I know who you are and I don't question you in any way. Something weird is going on with this site sometimes. I will read a post and see who posted it, and then later it will show someone else posted it...sorry for the confusion!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Our Opsec was blown by a big-mouthed family member. :gaah:

DH & I are very close with his brother & SIL. They used to live a block away & we saw each other 2-3 times a week. So when we joined a retreat group, bought a camper to park at the BOL, & would disappear for the weekend, well, let's just say a lot of questions were raised. We tried to be as vague as possible, but they aren't stupid.

We knew we had blown it when DH's 83 year old mother asked him why we had joined a cult. :brickwall:


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I preach preparedness, and I am lucky that I have a co-worked who does as weel. He is older than me, worked for a 3 letter agency, and is a radio operator and CERT.

The other day I told the boss I was getting some for preps. The lights went on in his eyes when I told him each can holds a wind up emergency radio, flashlights, weather radio, Emergency Scanner, batteries. I told him when a weather emergency happens, the boxes are pulled and placed in their assigned areas and the kids do that.

I preach more of preparedness and if I get some people there prepared, how much further am I to nudge them over the sheeple cliff! So far I have a few folks actually prepping, 2 only because they are morman and it is in their teaching.

I do have ONE loudmouth know it all that says he will come over to my place and I in no uncertain terms he was not welcome


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry there. We're some of the fortunate ones whose whole families are onboard to some degree. We plan on having 20 plus family members here if TSHTF. The numbers kind of shocked a neighbor (who is now gone). By their reaction we got the impression that they might have entertained some not-nice thoughts regarding our preps.

For us local OpSec is not really an option. Too many books and articles published. The good thing is that we'll have a fair sized tribe here and we aren't that easy to find unless you live in our "neighborhood." And they'll have to get past the neighbors who are part of our MAG to get to our place.

Come to think of it ... most of the people we know are preppers.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Sorry there. We're some of the fortunate ones whose whole families are onboard to some degree. We plan on having 20 plus family members here if TSHTF. The numbers kind of shocked a neighbor (who is now gone). By their reaction we got the impression that they might have entertained some not-nice thoughts regarding our preps.
> 
> For us local OpSec is not really an option. Too many books and articles published. The good thing is that we'll have a fair sized tribe here and we aren't that easy to find unless you live in our "neighborhood." And they'll have to get past the neighbors who are part of our MAG to get to our place.
> 
> Come to think of it ... most of the people we know are preppers.


Wow, that sounds nice. Most of my neighbors at my BOL are default preppees as farmers and country folk, I have been pleasingly surprised how many there are near my primary home though.

The large group model is my plan too, to be honest I was mostly pleased by the discussion, its just there were a few more ears than I would have liked.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

We too are fortunate to have a large percentage of the family on board, with our home being the primary BOL. They have supplies already in place here, as well as those that they will be bringing, and they are currently spending a weekend or more a month here as they build additional living quarters. We should have between 12 and 16 adults here, depending on the situation. Should the need arise, we have a secondary BOL about 200 miles to the west. 

We openly discuss our plans at family gatherings. With a few exceptions, everyone of the others would be welcomed as long as they provide their own sleeping accommodations, and are willing to pitch in and share the work (hey, family is family).


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I plan on having a LOT of people over at my place too when SHTF... there's going to be me and the dog on the inside of the fence, and the 100,000 zombies that live in this town looking for dinner on the outside :yummy:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I've told my family, friends, and church people about prepping. I'm sure that most people think I'm crazy. If there was ever a serious discussion about it I'd let them know that I'm only prepping for my immediate family. I won't let in anyone I haven't prepared for. After everyone is here I won't be answering the door.

If people who you don't plan on including joke about it, it would be reasonable to ask them what they plan to contribute if they expect you to take them in. And when they plan to make those contributions.

I have a problem with my sister-in-law and her husband. I want to include her but not him. He has all kinds of mental problems. He's on all kinds of medications. He's incredibly childish and selfish. He would be a colossal pain to everyone. He might do things that would give us all away. I don't want to be around him when he runs out of his meds. I've told her that we'd have enough food and water to take in one other person but not two. She doesn't believe a collapse is coming anytime soon.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I cant even imagine how many people are in the shoes of your SIL... they're in a position where if they acknowledge a huge impact on our society for whatever reason, the people they love are simply going to deteriorate and die right in front of them, either slowly or really fast depending on what their problems are and the kind of medications they require.

I know someone with a thyroid problem, I dont fully understand how this works but as I understand part of it, the thyroid controls metabolism... so without his meds, he's simply going to start shutting down and eventually his body will be working against itself and that's it, he'll go to sleep and never come back.

Your BIL is definitely a liability, good luck!!!


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I had this happen to me at work. Me and the lady that have agreed to join forces when things go south were talking about cleaning out her grandmothers storage and me cleaning the canning jars. When the other officer piped in ..yeap yall are them prepper people....awwwww me I about die and she goes yeap I am and starts talking about the coming collapes I am still sitting in shock and ask him and your not? After talking the rest of the night and the next few times we work together yeap all three of us are getting ready for what is in store. He has plans for heading south towards his kids ......


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

With my family I have no OPSEC except for my caches. My family knows I prep. I have openly preached it for years. Two of my sisters prep. The others ridicule us or say it isn't necessary. I am in Texas and the rest of the family is on the East Coast so it is doubtful any of them would make it here.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I openly preach prepping to family. They know I prep and cannot afford to prepare for them all. Unfortunately I am still alone in my efforts outside of defense. Guess we'll last as long as we can. At least the others have more means for last minute preps as the ship sinks if theyre available.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't openly talk about my preps to those at work; I don't trust most of them in the first place. I'm pretty confident most of them are Obama zombies moochers who I fully expect would come right over to my place when SHTF, thinking I'm gonna "take care of them":factor10:, so if I did tell any of them about my preps, I DEFINITELY won't tell any of them exactly where I live.

As for my family, none of them even know I prep, let alone to what extent. Although they're also expecting the government to bail them out when and if SHTF, they're also all scattered to the four winds, and are very unlikely to be able to reach me in any SHTF scenario.

Although, yes, I can see the need to be discreet, I refuse to obsess over it, either. Those few who even know I prep won't be able to exploit that fact. In other words, I'm not going to volunteer much, but if someone is legitimately interested in prepping, I'm not going to hide the fact that I prep.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I have already been told by a relative when it happens they will be here. That one is ok. On the other hand, my daughter would bring everyone she knows. Not ok. She only knows I have one months food in the pantry for me and hubby. She does not know about the rest.


----------



## RiverRunner (Feb 7, 2012)

My family is quite divided on the issue.

I've been telling them since I was 16 (42 years ) that they need to be prepping. 

My dad & brother think I'm nutso because "If you have food and the neighbors don't, they'll just take it from you and you can't defend yourself 24/7 and you wouldn't want to shoot your neighbors anyway, would you?"

My kids are split. Some think I'm nuts and the world will forever continue as it is (and they support the current regime). One thinks having a few days of food and water is a good idea, and a couple think prepping is good.

Happily, the ones who think prepping is good (and the daughter's boyfriend who also thinks so) are the ones I spent Thanksgiving with. 

While I don't tell anyone, including the supportive kids, exactly what I have, it doesn't take long for them to figure out I have prepped in many different ways. I have also told them that I figure I'm no more prepared than the least prepared of my neighbors which is why I try to educate them on whatever they will listen to whenever I can. Daughter's boyfriend says it's good for me to educate, but when the time for education ends, he's got the means to defend the preps. hmmmmm, although he also has told me that he thinks our areas of knowledge and skill mesh really well because each of us has skills the other doesn't that will be useful in more challenging times.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

This thread is right in line with my experience thanksgiveing weekend, wife and I live in KY kids are in MI, daughter SIL&kids came down for the weekend, now the kids hers and mine know how we are in the way we think and the stocking up and such (daughter says we watch to much news) so they just kinda smile and humor us. So while there here were showing them the house (first time) we show them "the store" SIL yells your doomsday preppers and laughs and says I know where I'm comeing when things get bad! I'm thinking to myself probably not it's six hundred miles, then could I turn daughter and grandkids away for being short sighted if they did make it here? I'm gonna say no, guess the best solution is stock enough for the short sighted kids and hope we can put enough away, then to top it off later in the weekend they tell us they are takeing the grandkids to Disneyworld this winter cost 3,500$ makes me want to grab em and shake em and pull my hair out! What I could do here with those thirty five bills!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I havent yet got my cellar ready to put my preps in it so they are in my train room. A lot of times during thanksgiving thats the first place people go. This year I kept the lights off and threw some stuff around to make it look all dirty and such. A lot of my family knows about me keeping stuff, hell they are the ones who taught me how to do some of the stuff I do. My wifes family not so much. They dont mind having extra stuff but I dont think they would get 300 bottles of water. Thanksgiving wasnt the time to go into this. Ive been telling people at work about the subject matter because they dont know where I live. 3 people have started preping


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

talob said:


> This thread is right in line with my experience thanksgiveing weekend, wife and I live in KY kids are in MI, daughter SIL&kids came down for the weekend, now the kids hers and mine know how we are in the way we think and the stocking up and such (daughter says we watch to much news) so they just kinda smile and humor us. So while there here were showing them the house (first time) we show them "the store" SIL yells your doomsday preppers and laughs and says I know where I'm comeing when things get bad! I'm thinking to myself probably not it's six hundred miles, then could I turn daughter and grandkids away for being short sighted if they did make it here? I'm gonna say no, guess the best solution is stock enough for the short sighted kids and hope we can put enough away, then to top it off later in the weekend they tell us they are takeing the grandkids to Disneyworld this winter cost 3,500$ makes me want to grab em and shake em and pull my hair out! What I could do here with those thirty five bills!


I agree no way am I turning away my kids and grandchildren. I'm the only one labeled prepper in my family which is ok by me. When my kids buy supplies they always claim that they are doing it for Grandpa. Funny thing is everytime they visit they always ask about "our" supplies and then they ask what else is needed and how much. I remember about 6 years ago my DIL bought a real prada handbag for my granddaughter's first birthday. When I found out the cost I was flabbergasted. All I could say is well when SHTF she'll be the best dressed starving little girl in town. That was the turning point for my family from wasteful spending to being prepared. Have had full support from then until now.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

alwaysready said:


> I agree no way am I turning away my kids and grandchildren. I'm the only one labeled prepper in my family which is ok by me. When my kids buy supplies they always claim that they are doing it for Grandpa. Funny thing is everytime they visit they always ask about "our" supplies and then they ask what else is needed and how much. I remember about 6 years ago my DIL bought a real prada handbag for my granddaughter's first birthday. When I found out the cost I was flabbergasted. All I could say is well when SHTF she'll be the best dressed starving little girl in town. That was the turning point for my family from wasteful spending to being prepared. Have had full support from then until now.


Needless to say, my priorities have changed drastically in the past four years. I still have friends that haven't though.....glad family helps out in the supplies for you. That's wonderful!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a family member (by marriage) who cannot keep his mouth shut. he has told half the world about what we do. I finally had to sit him down and explain he would not be coming if he cannot keep his mouth shut. Also he is not to invite people to my place without my permission and prior approval. GB


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

Padre - this is a very good topic. Thanks.

We have three neighbors who are on board with the prepping thing. They are terrific and we started a "planned community" with just the eight of us about two years ago. Since we live in a very rural area our neighbors are all not less than 1/4 mile away but the positioning of our farms actually creates a nice square pattern (sorta). We have had no less than 10 planning meetings and we are very well organized with set-aside storage barns for supplies that are well stocked. We have assigned each person several areas of responsibility and all of us are mature adults with many years of life's experience. All four men are farm raised hard working handy with the tools and the guns. All four women are farm raised hard working and handy with the tools and the guns.

THERE IS ONE PROBLEM ON THE HORIZON!

There is a 5th house that is kind of in the layout. This is a relatively new home which was built by some city folk from far N.W. Indiana (Chicago area). Nice people. The woman of the house is a society type and is almost never home. He is a retired men's clothing buyer for a clothing chain. He's kind of sickly and does not like to go outside much. She had a job many years ago in an office as a receptionist but she broke a fingernail on a file cabinet and had to retire (just a joke). I think you get the picture.

Now I really don't like to say anything negative about anyone but these two are unbelievably useless in the "get-r-done" department. He does not know which end of a screw driver to use and she only knows how to talk about fashions and complain about the livestock odors from neighbors. They must call an electrician to change a light bulb.

About six weeks ago a word or two slipped out while the ladies were on a shopping trip together. Now we have been hit with a barrage of questions.

In a survival situation there is not much room for folks who are a burden to the others. In dire straights burdensome people can cause a total failure of survival for all.

Stay tuned.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

BillS said:


> I've told my family, friends, and church people about prepping. I'm sure that most people think I'm crazy. If there was ever a serious discussion about it I'd let them know that I'm only prepping for my immediate family. I won't let in anyone I haven't prepared for. After everyone is here I won't be answering the door.
> 
> If people who you don't plan on including joke about it, it would be reasonable to ask them what they plan to contribute if they expect you to take them in. And when they plan to make those contributions.
> 
> I have a problem with my sister-in-law and her husband. I want to include her but not him. He has all kinds of mental problems. He's on all kinds of medications. He's incredibly childish and selfish. He would be a colossal pain to everyone. He might do things that would give us all away. I don't want to be around him when he runs out of his meds. I've told her that we'd have enough food and water to take in one other person but not two. She doesn't believe a collapse is coming anytime soon.


I have a soon to be BIL that fits that description perfectly. Already told the SO that he probably would survive coming here in SHTF ANd her nephews were gonna have severe culture shock as is her sister. I have been trying along with my SO to get her sister to prep a bit. But keeping up with the jonses is way too important to them. Not sure I"m going to welcome them if bad things happen At his point in my preps I can pretty well gaurantee if it is too long till a crop can be hoped for they will not be. If they are lucky it will be near time to plant in which case if they help out ALOT they will be fed till we get crops in and then of course it will be their harvest as much as mine.

Talob worst thing I see in your situation is any rough spot they hit on the way to your house you will be her "get out of dodge free card" telling anyone that would be in her way that she knows where there is food and is why she's headed there. Liable to show up with a not too nice crowd. (yeah Im a pessimist it's my job to say that stuff  )


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

jsriley5 said:


> I have a soon to be BIL that fits that description perfectly. Already told the SO that he probably would survive coming here in SHTF ANd her nephews were gonna have severe culture shock as is her sister. I have been trying along with my SO to get her sister to prep a bit. But keeping up with the jonses is way too important to them. Not sure I"m going to welcome them if bad things happen At his point in my preps I can pretty well gaurantee if it is too long till a crop can be hoped for they will not be. If they are lucky it will be near time to plant in which case if they help out ALOT they will be fed till we get crops in and then of course it will be their harvest as much as mine.
> 
> Talob worst thing I see in your situation is any rough spot they hit on the way to your house you will be her "get out of dodge free card" telling anyone that would be in her way that she knows where there is food and is why she's headed there. Liable to show up with a not too nice crowd. (yeah Im a pessimist it's my job to say that stuff  )


That's allread crossed my mind guess ya just gotta take every situation as is comes, if it got that bad everyone "I see" comeing in I'd be looking at em thrugh a cross hair, try to do and hope for the best.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Talob*



talob said:


> That's allread crossed my mind guess ya just gotta take every situation as is comes, if it got that bad everyone "I see" comeing in I'd be looking at em thrugh a cross hair, try to do and hope for the best.


Some things we will just have to play by ear. We can't plan for everything ,including what the kids will pull at the last miniut.

By the way, I still owe you guys a meal !


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Im still at the beginning stages, i guess. Only recently started considering the opsec angle. Fortunately my acreage is surrounded by family members, all preppers too. Anyone coming onto the property has to travel a 1000' driveway with no cover. Plenty of time for me to decide yay or nay. Both my sons can shoot like hell, so i know they will have the rear and flank covered. The only ppl i know that might show up for SHTF is MIL, and shes done so much for us over the years she will be welcome. 
I have the dogs for ews, and some really nasty terrain to cover if they wanna try sneaking up on me. Not saying i am well defended; always room for improvement. Just saying we are fortunate and blessed. Trying to keep a couple of months food on hand. Gonna pick up a manual well pump. Install it when SHTF truly happens. Accessible clean water will be an excellent barter item later. So will kids clothes.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

the subject was touched on here & there in the various postings, but keeping OPSEC has real world consequences .... more than ever, with Doomsday Preppers and all the various media attention, people know about preppers and what the culture is all about .... that includes the bad guys .... even if you aren't part of the fortunates with a vast firearms arsenal, cash, precious metals, big boy toys ect ect .... the bad guys could come calling just because loose lips have tagged you a prepper ....


----------

